# Làm thế nào khi thai ngoài tử cung? Dấu hiệu, cách xử lý nhanh chóng



## A113 (31/10/18)

Nhận biết sớm dấu hiệu mang thai ngoài tử cung giúp mẹ và bác sĩ điều trị có quyết định tốt nhất cho sức khỏe của mẹ và thai nhi.

Theo nghiên cứu của các chuyên gia: Cứ khoảng 1.000 người bà bầu sẽ có từ 4-10 người có thai ngoài tử cung. Trong đó có tới 15% số phụ nữ có tiền sử có thai ngoài tử cung, bị tái phát. Nếu không sớm nhận biết dấu hiệu mang thai ngoài tử cung và điều trị mẹ có khả năng bị vô sinh.

*Thai ngoài tử cung là gì?*
Thai ngoài tử cung là trứng đã thụ tinh không tới được lòng tử cung mà phát triển ở một vị trí khác, thường gặp nhất là vòi tử cung, còn gọi là vòi trứng, chiếm tới 95% hoặc ở buồng trứng, cổ tử cung, ổ bụng. Tỉ lệ mang thai ngoài tử cung chiếm khoảng 0.5 đến 1% các ca mang thai.

Chửa ngoài tử cung sẽ ngược lại với hiện tượng mang thai bình thường. Vì thông thường, trứng sau khi được thụ tinh sẽ phát triển trong lòng tử cung, đây là môi trường lý tưởng nhất cho thai “làm tổ”.




Nhận biết sớm dấu hiệu mang thai ngoài tử cung mẹ càng hạn chế nguy hiểm tính mạng

Nguyên nhân chửa ngoài dạ con

Không có nguyên nhân chính xác, nhưng các bác sĩ dự đoán có thể là do:

Viêm nhiễm vòi trứng: Thường lây truyền qua đường tình dục. Tình trạng này gây tắc, hẹp vòi trứng và dễ gây ra thai ngoài tử cung.Các bệnh phụ khoa: Các bệnh như khối u phần phụ, dị dạng bẩm sinh vòi trứng… cũng là lý do trực tiếp gây chửa ngoài dạ con. Vòi trứng có thể bị tắc hoặc hẹp bởi bệnh lạc nội mạc tử cung, khối u phần phụ chèn ép vòi trứng, những phẫu thuật lên vùng bụng gây dị dạng vòi trứng.Hút thuốc lá: Các nghiên cứu cho thấy, thuốc lá không chỉ làm chậm và khó thụ thai, sẩy thai tự nhiên mà còn gây nên hiện tượng thai ngoài tử cung ở các sản phụ.Những biến chứng của thai ngoài tử cung

Thai ngoài tử cung nếu không được phát hiện và điều trị kịp thời có thể gây ra nhiều biến chứng nguy hiểm cho người mẹ:

Mất máu nhiều dẫn tới nguy hiểm tính mạng: Nếu không phát hiện sớm thai ngoài tử cung, để thau lớn, túi thai phát triển lớn và vỡ ra sẽ tác động trực tiếp đến mạch máu tại ổ bụng, khiến xuất huyết ồ ạt. Không xử lý kịp thời sẽ khiến mẹ bị mất máu trầm trọng và có thể gây nguy hiểm đến tính mạng của bệnh nhân.Khả năng bỏ thai cao: Tử cung là nơi cung cấp đầy đủ các điều kiện thuận lợi nhất để thai nhi phát triển bình thường. Thai ở ngoài tử cung, sẽ không được cung cấp đầy đủ các điều kiện như máu và các chất dinh dưỡng để tồn tại, thai nhi khó mà sống tới lúc sinh nở.Tăng nguy cơ vô sinh: Sự chậm trễ trong phát hiện và điều trị, khiến cho túi thai vỡ ra khi tiến hành phẫu thuật kịp thời có thể đảm bảo tính mạng của người mẹ, nhưng không loại trừ khả năng bạn phải cắt bỏ vòi trứng. Điều này đồng nghĩa với mẹ không còn khả năng mang thai.

10 dấu hiệu mang thai ngoài tử cung sớm nhất

Trong 3 tháng đầu thai kì 10 dấu hiệu mang thai ngoài tử cung sớm nhất dưới dây sẽ giúp mẹ có quyết định phù hợp.

Chảy máu âm đạo bất thường: Khi xuất hiện đốm máu nơi vùng kín có thể là dấu hiệu phôi thai cấy vào thành tử cung, và đó là dấu hiệu sớm của việc mang thai. Lúc này mẹ nên thông báo sớm cho bác sĩ.Giảm lượng hCG trong máu: Bác sĩ có thể cho bạn biết khi khám thai thông qua dụng cụ thử thai có thể phát hiện mức hCG đang giảm dần. Nếu mức độ hCG có thể tăng nhưng tăng rất chậm hoặc có xu hướng đứng yên, bác sĩ sẽ yêu cầu bạn làm thêm các xét nghiệm để xem có mang thai ngoài tử cung không.Chuột rút: Chuột rút đi kèm với các dấu hiệu khác như đau bụng, chảy máu âm đạo… thì đó có thể là dấu hiệu bạn đã mang thai ngoài tử cung.




Chuột rút đi kèm các dấu hiệu đau bụng, xuất huyết… có thể dấu hiệu thai ngoài tử cungKhó chịu khi đi vệ sinh: Đi tiểu hoặc đại tiện đều cảm thấy khó chịu, hoặc thậm chí là bị tiêu chảy.Bà bầu bị hoa mắt chóng mặt ù tai: Khi thai ngoài tử cung phát triển lớn dẫn đến tình trạng bị vỡ và cần được đưa đi bệnh viện ngay lâp. Người mẹ sẽ bị những cơn đau buốt đột ngột và dữ dội ở bụng, chóng mặt, tụt huyết áp do mất máu quá nhiều.Đau bụng: Đau bụng dữ dội một bên là dấu hiệu sớm của việc mang thai ngoài tử cung. Đây là hiện tượng phát triển đột ngột hoặc từ từ và có thể kéo dài. Bạn nhận thấy mình bị đau bụng dưới và đau một bên.Đau vai gáy khi mang thai: Cơn đau bất thường bắt đầu từ vai cho đến cánh tay có thể là dấu hiệu của thai ngoài tử cung bắt đầu vỡ.Mẹ mang thai bị huyết áp thấp: Rò rỉ máu ở âm đạo có thể khiến mẹ bị tụt huyết áp. Ngoài ra, bạn có thể còn cảm thấy khó thở, mệt mỏi.Buồn nôn: Buồn nôn cũng là một triệu chứng báo hiệu bạn mang thai ngoài tử cung. Vì ốm nghén gây nôn ói là rất phổ biến trong thai kỳ nên triệu chứng này rất khó để nhận biết.Dấu hiệu bà bầu bị xuất huyết: Trong thời gian mang thai chảy máu âm đạo là hiện tượng thông thường nên các bà mẹ hay bị nhầm lẫn. Chính vì vậy bạn cần đến bác sĩ sớm để được thăm khám và tư vấn. Mổ thai ngoài tử cung cần kiêng những gì?Không ăn gừngKiêng ăn đậu nànhKiêng những thực phẩm tính hàn như ăn ốc, cua…Kiêng quan hệ tình dụcKiêng vận động mạnhKhông để cơ thể nhiễm lạnh

Thai ngoài tử cung có tái phát?

Điều này có thể xảy ra nhưng rất ít khả năng. Nguy cơ này chiếm khoảng 10%, phụ thuộc vào nguyên nhân gây thai ngoài tử cung trước đó, loại phẫu thuật điều trị mà người bệnh đã trải qua, mức độ tổn thương của một hoặc cả hai ống dẫn trứng.

Thai ngoài tử cung bao lâu thì vỡ?

Không có thời gian chính xác vì còn phụ thuộc vào nhiều yếu tố:

Độ tuổi của thai nhi: thai càng lớn thì nguy cơ vỡ càng cao hơn.Vị trí ngoài tử cung mà khối thai làm tổ: Buồng trứng, vòi trứng, cổ tử cung và ổ bụng là các cơ quan khác nhau nên diện tích cũng không giống nhau.

Càng sớm nhận biết dấu hiệu mang thai ngoài tử cung mẹ càng hạn chế nguy cơ cho chính bản thân mình và cho cả thai nhi. Thăm khám bác sĩ thường xuyên để có những phác đồ điều trị phù hợp.


----------

